# Self Intro of my training history & why I got into it.



## Johnnny (Apr 11, 2004)

Intro part one (not to cause long posts)

I've been to a couple of bodybuilding discussion forums already. But they weren't as good as this one or full of mature ppl like this forum has. I've been reading through a few things. They let certain ppl insult others when it's uncalled for & they kickout the person who's being dissed which I think stinks. I believe in getting along with everyone even if we don't always agree with certain opinions. Just because we don't like someone's opinion, doesn't mean we should insult them. This site seems like it's much better & you're allowed to talk about adult topics which you weren't in these 2 sites. Anyway enough about that.

I'm 26yrs old & work for a big computer company doing a lot of Photoshop stuff while taking Photoshop night courses to better my knowledge. Up until I was 16yrs old I was what many would classify as a porker. At 14yrs old in grade 8 I was 5ft 8inches tall & weighed almost 220 with a 42inch waist & a small, narrow weak body. I only had 2 or 3 friends & girls wouldn't give me the time of day. The girls either just laughed at me or played mean jokes pretending to like me & then making a fool of me. Except for this one cutie of a girl who said she had feelings for me, but I didn't believe it & ignored her because I thought she was trying to play a mean joke on me like her friends were. I eventually ended up dating her.


I started training because I loved football & was badly rejected when I tried out in grade 9 the following fall. One day my 2 friends & I were talking about how cool it would be to play for our highschool. They suggested that I try out in grade 9 (1993) because they thought I was big & would make it. To my surprise I was rejected after the first 5mins I walked on the field. The coach & some of the other players laughed at me & told me to get my fat, small a$$ed self off the field. They thought I was there for the equipment manager job.


I told my 2 buddies what happened they felt bad for me. We decided that we were going to start working out to get bigger, stronger, & faster so we could play. So we started reading bodybuilding magazines to learn more about dieting & training. We eventually joined the gym near by. They weren't fat so they started weights right away. The first 2 or 3 months I focused on getting a proper diet & losing my fat.
It took awhile but I lost most of it & joined them with the weights.

We were instructed by the trainers due to our young age & not wanting to stunt our growth in height to train only 4 days a week & doing only basic compound movements with no squats as they can stunt height growth, just some leg press & hamstring curls. By the end of the summer of 1993 we changed our bodies greatly. I was almost 16yrs old & weighed about 180lbs with descent definition & a 36 inch waist.   


part 2 (shorter posts)

By the next fall going into grade 10 in 1994/95 we were in great shape for 15/16yr old kids. One of my 2 friends was 6ft2 inches & weighed 260lbs with an offensive linemen's shape, he made offensive tackle. The 2nd friend was 6ft tall & weighed 185lbs & made wide receiver. I made kick returner. I was trying for running back but they had a guy who was a senior in grade 11 & was more experienced. With 2 or 3 games left in the year out of 12 the starting running back went out with an ankle injury & the coach put me in. In the last 3 games I rushed for around 350yards & 2 touchdowns. We went into the playoffs & I still played the RB postition & did resonably well. I averaged 3 touch downs a game. We won the championship that year. The coach however told me that if I wanted to keep my job for my senior year next year, I'd need to gain some serious mass, strength/power, & speed.

We eventually made more friends from playing football. We all trained at the gym now together. A several of the guys on the team started taking juice but the 3 of us stayed natural. We just started eating more protein & complex carbs. We all gained about 10lbs more in that year from eating & hard training. The guys who where on juice gained about 20lbs & alot more power & speed. But I guess 190lbs with a 34inch waist at 5ft 9inches isn't bad for a 17yr old. We had a great year & one another championship. I had almost 1000yards & 6 touchdowns that year. Halfway through the year I turned 18yrs old & was in grade 11. I was getting more attention from girls now that I was looking good but I rejected them because they were the same ones who did mean jokes & lauged at me in grade 8 except for that one girl I mentioned came to me & said she still wanted & not because of how I looked. She was my first girlfriend, she to was turing 18 about a 2 months after I did.

I was going to have to play city league football as the junior college we were attending was too cheap to have a team. I still knew it would be competitive & I was going to need more mass/power & speed to start as a rookie on the new team. I upped my food intake to 6 meals a day including 4 servings of carbs. I managed to get to about 200lbs. This new team rotated me & a veteran guy who was about 5ft11 & weighed 230lbs but it was his last year on the team as he was going to university the following year. I rushed for about 800yards & 6 touchdowns even though I was starting completely. 


Self intro part 3:

I knew I needed even more mass for the next year which I would be 20yrs old. I upped my meal intake to 7 a day including 5 servings of carbs a day. By this time my 2 original friends were also much bigger & starting. The OT was now 6ft4 & weighed almost 300lbs obviously not ripped but with an offensive linemen's shape & the wide receiver friend was now 6ft3inches & weighed 205lbs. It took a year but I got to about 212lbs & gained speed as well. The following year got the starting job with the city league team & we won the championship. I was only planning on playing 1 more year as I was finishing 2yr college & going to university & would have no time. I started taking whey protein & upped my meals to as much as 8 a day including 6 servings of carbs & 3 whey shakes a day.


I've always trained natural believe it or not because I have a slight heart defect nothing serious & am currently being treated for thyroid dysfunction which I'll get to. I managed to get to about 225lbs at 5ft 9inches & 34inch waist with okay defintion & descent power. Later that year I started taking fatburners & ephedrine caffeine & aspirin stack to get a little more cut. Turned out to be a bad mistake as it caused hyper thyroid dysfunction & lost almost 30lbs in a little over a month & was very sick & tired all the time. I couldn't even bench 200lbs. It's now been 4yrs with treatment I recently just had Iodine treatment to shut down the thyroid & they have now replaced it with synthroids (man mande thyroid hormone). But when I had my Iodine treatment I gained bodyfat that the doctor said I probably would. But now as my throid is more normal the fat is starting to come off. I still were a 34 pants & weigh 215lbs. I still have good shape in my upper & lower body. It's just mostly my stomach that's the problem, but I know when you have some fat on your stomach, you have it everwhere. But I can still see some of the veins in my arms, shoulders, chest & wings but they aren't as thick as they used to be.

I was also doing grappling/submission for the past year & a half but I hurt my left knee twice in 6 months & quit as I don't want to risk permanent knee damage but I did learn a lot of submission/grappling techniques. I apologize for the long posts but now my intro & how I got into training is done. My future post won't be as long. Take care everybody.   

What do you think of my training history?


----------



## supertech (Apr 11, 2004)

welcome johnnny


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks. This site seems better than a couple of other ones I've been to that let ppl insult others when it's uncalled for. I just want to get along with everyone & give my knowledge & opinions on non training related issues. I personally don't like insulting ppl, I think it's immature & a waste of time. We are all here for the same reason, to get advice on training techniques & diet & discuss other entertaining issues. That's all I want & what I'm here for.


----------



## supertech (Apr 11, 2004)

You came to the right place


----------



## Arnold (Apr 11, 2004)

Johnnny welcome to IM! 

I am sure you will like it here.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 12, 2004)

This place is the best Ive seen on the net, bar none.  Its a very family like atmosphere and you actually become friends with many of the people on the board.

Welcome, and any questions, dont hesitate.


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks guys. This seems to be one of the best sites I've been to so far. Like I said I've been to a couple of other sites that allow ppl to isnult other ppl left, right & center. One guy even got kicked out because he defended himself verbally to other ppl's BS insults that aren't needed. This looks like a site that doesn't tolerate it. I'm just here to give my knowledge on training & dieting & other entertaining or serious topics of discussion. I'm not here to insult anyone. I want to get along with everyone. Although I may offer constructive criticism, so no one should take my replies or opinions offensively. I'm not here for that, only here for the complete opposite reasons. Thanks ppl. Take care.


----------



## Mr.Attitude (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi and welcome  

You come to the right place, lots of good advice and the members are friendly


----------



## butterfly (Apr 13, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 13, 2004)

The link is dead for me. But thanks anyway.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2004)

Welcome to IM


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2004)

BTW, squats wont stunt your growth


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 13, 2004)

PreMier yes squats can stunt your height growth. The trainers told me not to start doing them or a full bodybuilding routine until I got a bit older as I was only 16yrs old & still developing.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2004)

Sorry to say, but the trainers were full of shit.  Research it a bit, the only thing proven to prematurely close off growth plates is testosterone.  Hence why using anabolics while younger is a nono.


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 14, 2004)

But doing a lot of training especially squats & deadlifts increase natural testosterone production as well as natural GH levels. These trainers were local bodybuilders one who weighed 245lbs ripped at just 5ft10 & the was 6ft tall weighing 255lbs ripped 
obviously on juice but they still knew what they were talking about as they at the time were training for 20yrs. They themselves didn't do full routines including squats when they were 16 or 17yrs old. & they waited until 19yrs old to start their anabolics. They had a couple of friends who started doing full routines including squats & deadlifts at 16yrs old & they only grew to 5f6 & 5ft7 while both of their parents were taller than them. Yeah there are some sites that'll say doing full workout routines won't stunt growth, but I believe ppl who it's happened to. I'm only 5ft9 & both of my parents are slightly taller than me. I'd hate to think how short I would've been if I hadn't listened to those 2 trainers. But I can't convince everyone. It's your bodies, do what you will I tried.


----------



## Mr.Attitude (Apr 14, 2004)

My trainers at the Muay-Thai training camp had me squatting from the age of 12, i'm now 23 and 6ft3, only way squats affected my growth was to give me powerful quads built like tree trunks, they start everyone early on power lifting routines at the training school here and i doubt any of them have had their growth stunted, most people average at 5ft10 to 6ft in our training camp, there is the occasional short person but think that's more to do with the height they grew too rather than squatting young.


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 14, 2004)

Well whatever. I can't convince everybody. Maybe you could've been taller. Most of the football players under 18yrs old were told not to do full routines or squats/deadlifts as your height growth could be affected negatively. I guess some will have different opinions on this. All I know is what I was taught, & many other ppl I know were taught the same thing.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Johnny!  Welcome to IM  .


So, when you lost all the weight- how'd you do it???

And, whatever happened to the one cute little girl?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, there is obviously no point in arguing.  Mr.Attitude knows the truth 
I started squatting at 16, along with heavy deadlifts, and powercleans.  I am now 5'8" and taller than both my parents.


----------



## Turbo-Muscle5 (Apr 14, 2004)

JOHNNNY I FOUND U.
turbo from BB4U forums... haha Johnny got kicked out for being an idiot.

youll all find that out shortly and that he likes to make stuff up*JOHNNNY I FOUND U.*


----------



## digital_ripper0 (Apr 14, 2004)

hahahah johnnny lol u suck lol


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 15, 2004)

Turbo-Muscle5 I don't make anything up. I don't lie.


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 15, 2004)

digital_ripper0 keep it up & you maybe the one who gets banned from here.


----------



## fizzlemywizzle (Apr 15, 2004)

hey Johnny...sorry hou had som much troubles...you seem like a cool person....more power to ya man....keep it real dawg


----------



## Turbo-Muscle5 (Apr 15, 2004)

[deleted]


----------



## Turbo-Muscle5 (Apr 15, 2004)

[deleted]


----------



## fiftyonefifty (Apr 15, 2004)

Not cool. Leave the guy alone. Everybody's entitled to their own opinion. Even with lifting. I don't think one routine can work for everybody. He posts what works for him, doesn't mean you agree with it or would do it, but at least he's lifting. We're all here to better ourselves.


----------



## daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey johnny, 

I was really moved by your intro.  Great job buddy!  So your into grappling eh?  

Keep up the great work man!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)

Why do so many peeps have their first post in this thread?  This is wierd...  Maybe Johnnny has a multiple personality disorder


----------



## Turbo-Muscle5 (Apr 15, 2004)

ya looks like he has m.p.d. 

CANT SAY I DIDNT WARN U


----------



## supertech (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Why do so many peeps have their first post in this thread?  This is wierd...  Maybe Johnnny has a multiple personality disorder


that is weird and whats up with these ppl warning us about johnnny


----------



## daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

daddy here

why is everyone flaming and insulting him?  thats not cool man.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by daddy *_
> daddy here
> 
> why is everyone flaming and insulting him?  thats not cool man.



Why is it that your first 2 posts are in this thread?  Plus I am not insulting/flaming him.  Those are members from another board.


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks fiftyonefifty I agree with you & am glad you joined this board. & everbody you can see that Turbo-Muscle5 is a trouble maker. I see 2 of his posts have already been deleted. Funny thing is we never had harsh words at the other forum. I guess he's chosing to follow the few immature idiots that the head moderator over there choses to keep on the forum. daddy thanks, yeah I was into grappling/submission for about a year & a half but even though it's fully healed, I twisted my left knee twice in 6 months & didn't think it was worth risking my knees as many techniques & throws put a great amount of pressure on your knees.

& PreMier or anyone else don't listen to Turbo-Muscle5 as you can see he's not exactly a normal human being. I've already warned the head moderator to this forum about what type of a trouble maker he is.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)

Turbo muscles deleted his own posts...  look at the edit in italics.  And I listen to what everyone here says, I just choose to take it with a grain of salt unless I know them to be reputable.


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 15, 2004)

Well he is still a trouble maker & doesn't tell the truth. He just came here to cause trouble. I don't think we need ppl like that in here.


----------



## daddy (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Johnnny *_
> daddy thanks, yeah I was into grappling/submission for about a year & a half but even though it's fully healed, I twisted my left knee twice in 6 months & didn't think it was worth risking my knees as many techniques & throws put a great amount of pressure on your knees.



I too ground fight.  I've only been training going on two years and have already two fights under my belt.  2-0.  I've fought at 205 and 210lbs........ that's a killer man!  I'm trying to get at 189lbs by June for my next fight.  

take care, 

daddy out!


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 16, 2004)

daddy I never did any matches. Only fought on the ground with the teach & other students but I was still learning some good submissions & locks. But it was just too stressful on my left knee.


Haven't you had knee problems yet? If you do, I'd think about quitting because when you're older you don't want knee problems. I know this guy who is almost 60yrs old in great condition & did lots of wrestling & even did some WWE type stuff. & he's had both knee's reconstructed mainly because he had authoscopic surgery sooo many times on both knee's from injuries that it was just bone rubbing on bone as there was no tissue left. I don't want that to be me when I'm his age.


----------



## daddy (Apr 16, 2004)

the only knee problems I've had is from being struck with a kick on my feet........other than that my concern is my breathing techniques.  I am working with my buddy that weighs up in the 260 range, he's works with me on the ground so I can control my breathing.


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 16, 2004)

You don't find that styles such as these are very hard on your knees & if something isn't done with the proper form you could injure your knees. In one match about 5yrs ago my teacher was in Russia & he injured his knee really badly while tied up with the other guy on the ground. It was a fluke injury, but he struggled to finish the match & won. But he needed rehab & was out for almost 5 months.


----------



## daddy (Apr 16, 2004)

.......I'm not worried about my knees man.  I worry about not winning and being knocked the f*** out!  

Anything at any given time can happen such as my mouthpiece falling out and having my teeth knocked out, or getting a kick to the face.  I try to take it to the ground as soon as I get on the mat.


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 16, 2004)

All right it's your body, but hearing the 60yr old wrestler guys stories about his knees doesn't sound very fun. He's luck to be able to still walk around & train. Anyway I know what you mean, it's better to take it to the ground right away. But it's damn hard going agains somebody with experience. I can hardly take the teacher down by grappling style tackles & leg grabs. I'm fast enough but it's really hard. I used to wait until he threw me down or something. Then I was comfortable. I still really miss it, but I don't think peronally it's worth risking your knees. Since you really love it you should stick with it for as long as you can or until an unpredictable injury happens. Good luck.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Cold Iron (Sep 24, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Bump



lol


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 27, 2004)

Ahhh, the mysterious origin of Johnnny!!!  Now it begins to make sense......


----------



## Sean0621 (Oct 21, 2004)

God even his site intro turned into an argument.


----------



## Johnnny (Oct 21, 2004)

Sean0621



> God even his site intro turned into an argument.



I don't see an arguement here. I haven't even been on this page in a month or so.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 21, 2004)

Gee, have you read your own thread?


----------



## Vieope (Oct 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Welcome to IM


_You don´t know what you started.  _


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 21, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _You don´t know what you started.  _


I thought that was funny too


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## Johnnny (Oct 21, 2004)

I still don't see any arguements here.

This thread hasn't been touch for a long time, nor have I even replied to into until yesterday.


----------



## Sean0621 (Oct 21, 2004)

Johnnny you argue about evrything, you are arguing right now the fact that you weren't arguing before. Everything is a damn arguement with you, the only difference is that the arguments in this thread didn't last as long as they're famous for lasting wuth you.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 21, 2004)

Sean0621 said:
			
		

> Johnnny you argue about evrything, you are arguing right now the fact that you weren't arguing before.


----------



## Johnnny (Oct 21, 2004)

Sean 0621



> Johnnny you argue about evrything, you are arguing right now the fact that you weren't arguing before. Everything is a damn arguement with you, the only difference is that the arguments in this thread didn't last as long as they're famous for lasting wuth you.



I find you & a few other members here to be very childish, immature & boring


----------



## Sean0621 (Oct 21, 2004)

Johnnny you are like a horror movie that has gone on to make too many sequels. The first one you have the shock value, in that people were shocked that anyone could be as weird as you are, the second episode and came out and people found you midly entertaining, the third and fourth came and people still try to give you a chance but it's hard to watch all the way through, the fifth and six sequels come out and people are starting to grow tiresome of you, But still you go on to make sequels seven and eight anyways, by now people are either ignoring you, making fun of you, or begging you to stop, and then comes the ninth and tenth sequel and we all start hoping for a higher power to stop you, yet you still make sequel after sequel, and it's driving everybody insane.


----------



## Johnnny (Oct 21, 2004)

sean06221



> Johnnny you are like a horror movie that has gone on to make too many
> sequels. The first one you have the shock value, in that people were
> shocked that anyone could be as weird as you are, the second episode and
> came out and people found you midly entertaining, the third and fourth
> ...



Very boring, very immature you are.


----------



## Sean0621 (Oct 21, 2004)

Hey Johnnny they dedicated a thread to you in open chat, are you gonna bother to make an appearnce post or just ignore 100 people telling everyone that you suck like usual.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _You don´t know what you started.  _



You bastard! 

God, if I could only turn back time


----------



## Johnnny (Oct 21, 2004)

Sean0621


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2004)

I see


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

bump


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 31, 2004)

rock4832



> bump


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 31, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> rock4832


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2004)

LOL!!!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## Vieope (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 31, 2004)

.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> .


  No that's Johnnny's. Use your cool one.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 31, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> No that's Johnnny's. Use your cool one.


 ....OK....


----------



## Johnnny (Jan 1, 2005)

rock4832 & Premier


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 1, 2005)

Use this one Johnnny...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Use this one Johnnny...


Johnnny can't learn anything new.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 1, 2005)

_What is Johnnny? Who is Johnnny? How is it like to be Johnnny? When is Johnnny? How come Johnnny is Johnnny? _


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 1, 2005)

wait so squats stunt your growth?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2005)

According to Johnnny  But he knows what he's talking about and we all are clueless, LOL.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 1, 2005)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> rock4832 & Premier



What did I do, you fucking blowhard?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Jan 2, 2005)

Johnnny, be honest.  Do you even work out?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2005)

> But now as my throid is more normal the fat is starting to come off. I still were a 34 pants & weigh 215lbs. I still have good shape in my upper & lower body. It's just mostly my stomach that's the problem, but I know when you have some fat on your stomach, you have it everwhere. But I can still see some of the veins in my arms, shoulders, chest & wings but they aren't as thick as they used to be.



Hey Johnnny, do you have any pics?!? Are you still 215 lbs w/ veins?


----------

